# Rats and Degus



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

Would Rats and Degu's get along? Or fight?
I have a female rat. I've been looking to get her another rat friend. But I want a Degu too. But I can't find anything if they'd get along or not. I wouldn't want to get anything that would harm her.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I dont know as far as living together but I found this picture awhile back.


----------



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol Thanks.
I'm assuming from the picture that it is okay.
I'm excited now


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah but I doubt that they are living in the same cage together.
There Most likely Just Playmates.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Mmm... Rats attack other rodents, like mice and such. 

Uhhhh. A picture is worth a thousand words but maybe not the words you want to hear. Ide wait for more replies.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Like I said, They most likely will play together if they were raised together but I wouldnt put them in the same cage.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't put them in together. You just never know...if it WERE possible, the best way to go about it is to socialize them both from babies, as you would cats and dogs, etc. But again, my motto is, don't mix different species. There's no need. If you want a cagemate for your rat, stick with another rat. Get a degu too, but keep in a separate cage


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Lunachick. I needed back-up...lol....


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol anytime  It's what I'm good at!


----------



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't keep them in the same cage.
Just playmates.
I just wouldn't want them to attack eachother.
I know enough to keep different species in different cages =]


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that! You'd be surprised at what some ppl do. Like in pet stores. The reptile ppl get REALLY upset over what places like Petsmart and Petco do, about mixing amphibs and reptiles together. It's really quite ridiculous.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> The reptile ppl get REALLY upset over what places like Petsmart and Petco do, about mixing amphibs and reptiles together. It's really quite ridiculous.


Hey! lol....thats me sometimes! Some People do stupid things like mixing species!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

You mix different species?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

No! I was saying that I cant stand when People do mix...I must of read your post wrong sorry...*reads post again*...lol...


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh ok lmao! I misunderstood you then. Sorry, I haven't had much sleep!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Not keeping them in the same cage totally defeats the purpose of getting your rat the degu. I would opt for either getting your rat a same sex friend, or getting your rat a same sex friend and TWO degus if you want a degu all that badly.


----------

